# My Rhom.



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

It seems my Rhom is laying eggs, even though she's alone. The sand in my tank has got what looks to be thousands of little pebble looking things. Anyone else had this?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you post a pic?This would be intresting!!!!!!!









Are you sure that it is from the rhom?Do you have any other fish in the tank?

I think that Rhombeus (Frank correct me if wrong) where breed in captivity when they reached 12 inches...yours i think is still a juvenile...so i doubt the possibility of being a female who just "false" starting laying eggs, which is a rare but not impossible situation.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, I'm sure its the Rhom that is doing the egg laying. "She" is the only one in the tank, and these mysterious "egg" type things only show up when shes in the tank (she was in another tank for a couple weeks but didn't like it much, and when I moved her back, the "eggs" started showing up again.
Here are the "eggs"








Here she is, she is about 7 inches.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice fish but i see NO eggs.....


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

see if you can get a clearer picture... try using a tripod and the macro function on the camera... try with and without the flash... I get some excellent pictures of my reds' eggs this way...


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

What are all those little white things then? I only have black sand in the tank. And that's definetly not fish crap.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

We want better pictures :nod:









Would be pretty neat if it is eggs, but cant tell from those pictures


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hoser98 said:


> What are all those little white things then? I only have black sand in the tank. And that's definetly not fish crap.


 I think that the colour of your gravel is just washing-off!

Have you tried to pick up one of those 'whites'?
If so can you smash them with your fingers or not?


----------



## Rohit_K (Jul 14, 2004)

That rhom looks very nice.


----------



## brain240 (Jun 23, 2004)

Do you have anny feeders in your tank, i heard some can be verry atractive to P's...


----------

